# Toro OHV Engine Swap



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Dropped a 179cc OHV on a Toro 521. Runs and Throws Great! Had to get Creative with the Pulleys, as it has a 7/8 Crank. Gonna Gift it to a Friend in Need for Christmas.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Those 521's are cute as heck Jack...had a couple, but sold them down the road.....


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

those little 521s are monsters for what they are


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I took out my latest freebie, the Bolens 5210 this last storm. what a nice little machine with its geared transmission … performed flawlessly.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Well I did it this last storm. Took my pristine 2008 Toro 1028 PowerMax out to clear driveway. First pass to get snow from side of house. At the end of the detent of the house and garage is a wall that sticks out a bit. I have a drain extension to direct water away from the wall. Have two bricks that hold the plastic extension away. Thought I was out side of the bricks. NOT!!! Machine made a noise like I hit something, but sound ok. Backed away changed direction a bit and moved forward. BAM, she stops cold. Wife picks up brick and says you hit this. I took a quick look at the augers and they looked ok. Started to go down the driveway. Snow was sort of wet sticky. Best for snowman building. The machine kept plowing the snow and I was thinking it was just having a hard time throwing it. Got driveway done. Brought machine in garage. Had to check skids because scraper was digging into the driveway. Got my yardstick out and proceeded to set the skids. Could not get the scraper to be level. At that point I had sat back to Really look at it and saw I had bent left side auger completely out of shape and had sheared the bolt that acts as sort of a shear pin. So had brother in law come over to help me straighten this mess out. We replaced the bolt and bent the auger back in place as close to straight as stock. Started it up engaged the auger control and it spins with the tiniest wobble. And yes I moved the bricks. So mad at myself for damaging my beautiful Toro. So she is not so pristine anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As they say, s..t happens ...


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Jack, What did you end up using for pulley's?? I have 2 of those at the shop I need to do transplants to..... I've been looking for an EZ answer. Because of the oddball sized crank on those 179cc engines, that I also have 2 of.

Thanx, Jay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Went through my Box of pulleys, and luckily found 2 that would work. Had to put a spacer between the 2 to get the right alignment. TSC has a good assortment of pulleys, or you could sleeve the crank to make it 1".


----------

